# Saflager S-189 Yeast



## Trough Lolly (7/6/05)

G'day all,
I'm gonna brew some Czech Pils and a German Pils soon and I bought some S-189 dry yeast for the first time. Anybody got some tips on using S-189 yeast? I plan on rehydrating it in cool water before pitching into the fermenter, or is it necessary to make up a starter? I'd rather keep it simple and rehydrate and then pitch if I can get away with it. Any advice would be appreciated. 
The fermenter will not start at 12C but probably around 16C and then step down to cooler temps during primary.
I plan on racking off the Czech pils for lagering and then re-using the yeast cake for the German pils straight afterwards.
Cheers,
TL


----------



## BRAD T (7/6/05)

Hi TL,
I used S-189 a few weeks back for a schwarzbier, I did a starter of 1/2 a litre and pitched at 14 degrees and maintained that temp for 10 days of primary then racked to 2ndaryfor 2 weeks @ 12 degrees, brought it up to 20 deg for 3 days for diacetyl then bottled last week, cant tell you what the results are yet but I didn't have any unpleasant smells or taste at bottling. 

Cheers
Brad :beerbang: 

BTw, I will be taking some leave from work at the beginning of July so will probably be able to get to the Canberrra Brewers Meeting hope to meet you if you can make it.


----------



## Trough Lolly (8/6/05)

Hi Brad,
Thanks for the insights - I suppose I'll have to build up a starter to give the yeast a good shot at all the fermentables...

I occasionally make the meeting - depends on what the shiftworking missus is up to on those first Thursdays of each month. Look forward to having a beer and a chat if I can get there too. Did you make the meeting last Thursday?

TL


----------

